

ROFLBALT - A Canabalt-inspired sidescroller in ASCII for your console. - dhotson
https://github.com/pda/roflbalt

======
dhotson
This is a game I wrote with my friend Paul Annesley on the weekend at
RailscampX in Adelaide.

It's written with Ruby 1.9 with no dependencies. It's just using 'print'
statements and ansi escape sequences for color. ;-)

Video demo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoHmJfXqwbM>

------
dgoodlad
It was great to see the progression of this game over the course of the
weekend. Nice work, guys!

~~~
dhotson
Thanks!

------
s_tec
If you want to play this game, be sure your terminal window is sized to 120x40
characters.

~~~
a1k0n
That helps, but it still totally doesn't work for me in iTerm, and I'm not
sure why. I basically get sometimes nearly-correct but mostly just messed up
rendering.

~~~
paulannesley
Are you running Ruby 1.9?

For some reason it has crazy rendering problems in Ruby 1.8, which we haven't
got around to debugging yet.

If you're using iTerm2 and the window is sized large enough, it ought to work.

~~~
a1k0n
Ah yes, ruby 1.8.7.

------
roryokane
I can’t get it to work. My Terminal window is xterm-color, and I ran “rvm
1.9.2” and then “./rofl”, but I see only black text on a white background, and
the picture flashes white every half-second, making the game unplayable.

~~~
dhotson
Try it in iTerm2. The Terminal app included in OSX Snow Leopard doesn't
support 256 colors. The terminal included in OSX Lion should work however.

